# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Win 50 fertilizer tablets!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

In cooperation with a USA manufacturer, Aqua Botanic will soon have it's own all natural, low tech substrate fertilizer tablet.

Who ever thinks of the best name for this product will win a supply of 50 tablets! Here is some information about it:

These tablets are specially formulated to provide time release nutrients of potassium, magnesium, iron, 76 trace minerals, and plant hormones for root growth. Tablets contain laterite, natural grain and organic additives which supply small amounts of C02 through protein hydrolysis, including a blend of sea kelp extracts, fish emulsion, Yucca extracts, and natural grains. 150ppm of the hormone Cytokinins build strong root and leaf growth.

Tablets are made with a binding agent to hold it together. Most use chemicals that amount to plaster. The AB tablets use a natural organic polymer that dissolves harmlessly into the water.

I have a complete break down of all the minerals, but I really do not feel like typing it right now! 6 tablets per five gallon gravel bed is recommended. Replace every three months.

They will be sold in packs of ten and packs of 30. So what is a good, catchy name that captures the essence of this product?


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

> 76 trace minerals












How about,

AB COMPLETE Fertilizer Tabs


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How about:

AB's Fert-It-Gro Natural Roots Tabs: _Send your plants into Vertigo!_

AB's Miracle Gravel Bed Supplement

Plant's Alive! _AB's All Natural Root Supplement_

Aquabotanic's Natural Growth Enhancer Tabs

0-Grow: _AB's Naturally Organic Root Tabs_

AB's Natural Advantage

That's all for now.

-John N.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> ...all natural, low tech substrate fertilizer tablet.


Hmmm. No names jump to mind, though I'll stew on it for a while.

So, what does te "low tech" really mean? When I first read it, I thought it meant is was just for low-tech tanks. But, that doesn't really apply, does it?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> natural grain and organic additives which supply small amounts of C02 through protein hydrolysis


almost like cheating don't you think









robert, the tabs really sound good. whoever is making these must be some kind of chemist.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmmm let me think....

How about *AquaBotanic super duper crazy plant growing low tech fert tabs*?

I like it....I think I'm going into marketing.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It is interesting that "root tabs" was mentioned. The company that is making these for me used to make Aquarium Pharm.'s "Root Tabs"! They have customized this current formula for me.

I have enough technical information on this product to withstand the scrutiny of the likes of Tom Barr and such.

Even the growth hormone is a natural hormone contained in the sea kelp. It has been tested to show a dramatic increase in root structure, root hairs.

Keep the names coming! There is some good ones so far.

Here is the complete breakdown

total nitrogen: 0.30000%
Water insoluable organic nitrogen 0.30000%
Available phosphate P205 0.17000%
Soluable Potash K20 3.00000%
Calcium 2.00000%
Sulfur 3.00000%
Magnesium 2.50000%
Water soluble Mg 1.80000%
Boron 0.02000%
Iron total 2.50000%
Iron chelate EDTA 0.05000%
Water soluble iron 0.45000%
Manganese total 0.15000%
Water soluble Mn 0.08000%
Molybdenum 0.00050%
Zinc total 0.00240%
Water soluble Zinc 0.00100%

*Major trace elements out of 76*

Aluminum 0.00193%
Bromine 0.00006%
Chlorine 0.00368%
Cobalt 0.00123%
Copper 0.00100%
Iodine 0.00062%
Nickel 0.00004%
Rubidum trace
Selenium 0.00030%
Silicon 0.31250%
Sodium 0.00418%
Tin Trace
Vanadium Trace

*Vitamins and Amino acids*
I have the percentages for these, but I do not think it is worth the time it takes to type them. If you want them, contact me.

Alanine
Arginine
Biotin
choline
Crystine
Folic Acid
Glycine
Histidine
Isoleucine
Leucine
Lysine
Methionine
Niacin
Pantothenate
Pyridoxene
Riboflavin
Thiamine
Threonine
Tyrosine
Tryptophane
Valine

*Plant growth hormones*
Cytokinins 150ppm

*Ingredients:*

Blood meal
Potassium-Magnesium Sulfate
Calcium Sulfate
Magnesium Sucrate
Magnesium Oxide
Sodium Borate
Copper Sulfate
Iron Sucrate
Ferrous Sulfate
Iron Chelate EDTA
Manganese Sucrate
Manganese Sulfate
Sodium Molybdate
Zinc Sucrate
Zinc Sulfate
Colbalt Sulfate
Laterite from Sri Lanka
Sea Kelp blend
Fish Emulsion
Yucca extracts
Natural grains

*Tablet size * 2.0 grams
*Tablet binder:* Polymer (natural organic)
*Length of plant feeding:* 3-4 months


----------



## Capt. RI (Feb 7, 2006)

Aqua Botanic - Minafert Complete?


----------



## Capt. RI (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, lets try a play on words. 
---Aqua Botanic Subminafert - (Substrate Mineral Fertilizer)

---Aqua Botanic Subfert

--- Aqua Botanic Accurafert

---Aqua Botanic Easy 'Scape Fertilizer


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

My few choice:

*Ener-tab(or EnerTab)*

*Invigorin*(kindda like the generic pharmacy name such as Penicillin or Ampicillin)

*Vita-gro*


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

_....... just an aside........._

just about any plant related product with 
" ** Alive! " is trademarked by "Gardens Alive!". They have a supplemental mix for African Violets ("Violets Alive!") and Houseplants ("Houseplants Alive!") and so forth (Tomatoes, Flowering Annuals, etc.). Pretty interesting stuff, with nitrifying bacteria to help transplanted plants establish. Anyhow, they seem pretty diligent about the " ** Alive!" name, so I'd scratch that one.

-J

The "76" part keeps almost giving me something, along the lines of the song 76 Trombones (led the big parade).

Its got a little bit of everything. Something for everyone.

No trace mineral left behind.

Supplements even the stuff you didn't know your plants wanted.

If its not in THIS tablet, your plants just don't need it.

Everything your aquatic plants could ask for, and more.

Vitameatavegi.......

You get specialty food for the fauna, now treat the flora just as well. (alt "your fauna, your flora")

Flor-AB (too close to you know what?)

The Complete System for your prized EcoSystem.

Complete nutrient support for complete aquatic plant success.

For Flora that will Floor you..... (eh gad!)

_..... somebody stop me......_

-Jane


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Jane, now I can go. How about 

"All-Fert"
"Vit-All"
"Aqua Vital"
"AB-Vital"
"AB Vita-Complete" or "Vita-Complete AB" to sound really pharmaceutical (maybe sounds like a cough syrup, though...)
Ooh, ooh! "AB-tABS: natural, complete aquatic plant fertilization tabs" (and tummy-slimming, too!)
Or while we're spelling, "ABComplete. Have to have the basics: ABC."

Now I had better stop, too. This is FUN!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

One of the things I want to use as a feature of this product is the fact it provides small amounts of C02 at the roots. Thats a biggie. Does that give anyone any ideas?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

do plants actually take up CO2 at the roots?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Roots can take up carbon from soils which encourages root elongation and growth. But CO2 for roots isn't necessary. CO2 is a component more for photosythesis for the leaves. Roots take up minerals including carbon.

Actually with higher levels of CO2 for roots can create problems. Large amounts of CO2 placed in the substrate would displace oxygen from the water thereby creating a bad environment for the roots to absorb oxygen. This also creates ideal locations for anaerobic bacteria to thrive since there is a lower level of oxygen. These bacteria can attack and rot the roots.

I'm guessing with these fert tabs, the Carbon element released isn't going to cause the above problems since it will mostly come out as a carbon mineral and not CO2 gas.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

yes John, it was a bit of a rhetorical question. I am assuming its molecular carbon too. 

Robert, you should check this out....


----------



## Capt. RI (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, Ok, this has gone too far Robert. Will these tabs also cook dinner for me and be easy to cuddle up with at night? What don't these "magic beans" do? I mean come on!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I like the A-B-C-omplete idea!

Yeah, I want one like the Roomba, Scooba (?) thing that now washes the floor, too!

Hmm, Capt RI, I think you're getting a *LITTLE* too caught up in your fert regime if you're looking to cuddle up with the root tablets, LOL!

So will these have a carbon source, kind of like "Flourish Excel" that's added to the water column?

-Jane


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm thinking that, if these tablets have the carbon providing capability, then they wouldn't be a bad idea for smaller tanks(10gal and under). They also wouldn't be a bad idea for low-light planted tanks. Basically, plants in which constant supply of CO2 injection is not necessary.

Robert, if you could grow a tank of plants using nothing but these tabs and then shoot some photos, I am positive you will have many believers. Like they say; a picture is worth a thousand words....which in effect could translate into more than 1000 bucks


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, plants take up carbon from the roots and utilize it in photosynthesis. I am not a scientist, or a propellar head like Tom Barr, but utilizing C02 from the substrate is a basic principal of low tech aquariums and is part of Diana Walstads approach that she has written about. Organic material as it decays or breaks down releases small amounts of C02 and so does bacteria in the substrate. Now you can debate how effective the amount is, but it is a fact that carbon is present under these circumstances and utilized by plants. You can read about it in Dianas book.

The organic compounds are grains and processed sea kelp. It will provide trace amounts of C02. 

Thank you for all the suggestions. I think I am going to use one of them in combination with "rootgrow tabs" I think perhaps Natural Advantage Rootgrow tabs... I think I like that! That makes John the winner!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Man just call it Aquabotanic make your mark with your name and get the product out. Soon everyone will know what its for, I think everyone knows Budwieser is Beer. Just think how many more people will hit your web site just because of the search for this product.
I dont need to go into it any further.
AquaBotanic

Maybe someday there will even be different kinds of AquaBotanic, such as Aqua Light...


----------



## Zak (Mar 21, 2006)

Vitameatavegamin?


----------



## Scott.C (Feb 23, 2006)

AB-NutriTabs


----------

